
Google just launched three new photography apps - aaron_p
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/11/16763544/google-appsperiments-storyboard-selfissimo-scrubbies-apps-photography-motion-stills
======
wkearney99
Fuck them. Their crippling/abandoning of Picasa should make it clear not to
trust their efforts.

------
thatgerhard
And this will be the last time they ever update these 3 apps.

